# Shooting Table



## Hunting82 (May 13, 2010)

I was a little bored over the weekend so I decided to go outside and enjoy the weather and build something.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Nice, has a drinkholder and everything. I've built several portable shooting tables but they are a bit unsteady and I need to come up with some way of keeping empties from rolling off into the dirt. I used to go to a friend of mines that had a shooting bench similar to that and it was rock solid. Only thing is you had to do a yellow jacket check before you sat down. One of them babies hitting you will mess up your group fast.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If that's a spur of the moment kinda thing,A well thought out project would be a master-piece.Great job!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

very nice


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Outstanding work, sir.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Outstanding work, sir.


----------



## Hunting82 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas, hopefully I will be able to test it out soon


----------



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope you have good way to move it to range, certainly no featherweight. (Which it shouldn't be). Compliments, very nice job.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I built a similar design a few years back on skids so I could just drag it around with whatever I want to pull it with, and one thing I have been intending to do is making a "door" on the top, which once "opened" would leave a hole to stick an AR magazine through so you can use the same shooting position as a standard configuration rifle, instead of having to build up shooting rests to gain magazine clearance.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I built a similar design a few years back on skids so I could just drag it around with whatever I want to pull it with, and one thing I have been intending to do is making a "door" on the top, which once "opened" would leave a hole to stick an AR magazine through so you can use the same shooting position as a standard configuration rifle, instead of having to build up shooting rests to gain magazine clearance.


I bought a couple of 10 round magpul mags just for the range.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I bought a couple of 10 round magpul mags just for the range.


. I have too, although some of them are pretty hard to find.. I still keep running into issues where the magazine (and pistol grip, for that matter) are forcing me to change shooting position on the bench. That trapdoor is still somewhere in the "to do" list, at this point it's probably sitting somewhere around the spring of 2019....


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

Paint the bottom baby blue. Works pretty dang good for keeping hornets from nesting!


----------

